# Verification from Australian high commission?



## fjamils (Jan 24, 2012)

i'll file my application next week, im a bit concerned about the verification that are done by the high commission, cuz my company has a plan to shift its office to another location and all the documents that i have submitted contains old address, secondly my boss gets annoyed when u cross question him... im worried if he mess up with my verification as he has recently joined and we are not getting along very well.. any advice on how the high commission go about verifying docs and employment?

thanks


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

fjamils said:


> i'll file my application next week, im a bit concerned about the verification that are done by the high commission, cuz my company has a plan to shift its office to another location and all the documents that i have submitted contains old address, secondly my boss gets annoyed when u cross question him... im worried if he mess up with my verification as he has recently joined and we are not getting along very well.. any advice on how the high commission go about verifying docs and employment?
> 
> thanks


I hink in this case Statutory declaration from any other senior would work. You will have to attach the business card and all contact details of that senior with nice elaboration on your job duties etc. unlike in exp letter. 

Seniors may advise on same.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

as and when the office shifts, just inform DIAC, as for physical verification is concerned, you have no option but if you provide enough documents at times they dont do it, the verification is done only when they are not very happy with documents provided. Coming from PK you do not much option. Dont worry about all this, certain things are not in your hands and i am sure even DIAC understands how it is when someone is working and if the company is told this verification is because XYZ employee has applied for a visa, how the person will be treated after the verification.


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Don't worry, DIAC officers are not idiots, they are well trained to know true from not. If your boss makes a mistake or said something they shouldn't DIAC will initiate their own investigation and find out the truth. 
One of my coworkers UK boss told a bunch of lies about, DIAC requested information from HM Revenue service and IRD. She got her visa with no problems, since she was telling the truth.


----------



## fjamils (Jan 24, 2012)

naoto said:


> Don't worry, DIAC officers are not idiots, they are well trained to know true from not. If your boss makes a mistake or said something they shouldn't DIAC will initiate their own investigation and find out the truth.
> One of my coworkers UK boss told a bunch of lies about, DIAC requested information from HM Revenue service and IRD. She got her visa with no problems, since she was telling the truth.


thanks guys for the input... great moral support!!


----------



## dynamicmoodz (Oct 11, 2011)

fjamils said:


> i'll file my application next week, im a bit concerned about the verification that are done by the high commission, cuz my company has a plan to shift its office to another location and all the documents that i have submitted contains old address, secondly my boss gets annoyed when u cross question him... im worried if he mess up with my verification as he has recently joined and we are not getting along very well.. any advice on how the high commission go about verifying docs and employment?
> 
> thanks


They verified my current employment by calling the HR. They asked for the joining date, my current position and about my JD. I`ve also heard that sometimes they do talk to the primary applicant. I have submitted the detailed/complete set of documents at the time of lodging the case. 

Best of luck


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

dynamicmoodz said:


> They verified my current employment by calling the HR. They asked for the joining date, my current position and about my JD. I`ve also heard that sometimes they do talk to the primary applicant. I have submitted the detailed/complete set of documents at the time of lodging the case.
> 
> Best of luck


I m worried now, I dont know how HR of my current job will react to such phone call. They might think that I m switching to some other company or for HR such call would raise red flag, that employee might leave the company soon.....what can we do to avoid this?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Indian, try to give as much proof of employment as you can, you wont believe it but we gave certificates of excellence as well just because it had company logo on it and position for my husband mentioned on it, i might sound crazy but it works, we gave all 4 years of pay slips, bank statement, certificates, appraisal letters, appointment letters, confirmation letters, accepted resignation letter, colleague references with business cards, ID cards and Business card for each company (for my husband) etc, some people might say no this is all bulls**t but we got no calls, got assessed in 19 days 3 years back when people took 2-3 months to clear, jsut to let you know, being in India work verification is done in very few cases.


----------



## fjamils (Jan 24, 2012)

one more thing one of my friend wants to apply for System Analyst.. he is working in his father's company as an employee for more than 6 years now

can he apply for Australia?
its not a very big company around 25-30 employees, wont that be a problem?
no HR in his company how they can verify his employment?

i have asked him to hire a consultant.. any suggestion?


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> Indian, try to give as much proof of employment as you can, you wont believe it but we gave certificates of excellence as well just because it had company logo on it and position for my husband mentioned on it, i might sound crazy but it works, we gave all 4 years of pay slips, bank statement, certificates, appraisal letters, appointment letters, confirmation letters, accepted resignation letter, colleague references with business cards, ID cards and Business card for each company (for my husband) etc, some people might say no this is all bulls**t but we got no calls, got assessed in 19 days 3 years back when people took 2-3 months to clear, jsut to let you know, being in India work verification is done in very few cases.


Wow, thanks anj1976, if that really helps then I don't mind submitting all the docs, why only few payslips, I will give them all I have. Thanks for sharing such an important piece of advice.

I have a question though, do I need to get all the papers notarized then? I mean appraisal letter, bonus statement, Relieving letter, bank statement, appointment letters etc. Or notarising Experience Certificate and Payslips only will help?

Also I have colored scanned copies of payslips for some organizations, I do not have original payslips, so is that ok to submit photocopies of these payslips without notarizing those As I m not sure if anyone will notarize photocopies of these payslips by seeing the digital images of those in computer?

I am submitting W2 form also. So that will show itself that I was employed in the organization. 

I have 1 question about ACS assessment of spouse. As per DIAC for 5 points spouse shoudl be working 12 months in past 2 years. So do I need to only submit the documents to ACS for assessment for past 2-3 years or all the experience certificates?
All the documents for assessment is required for spouse? Please clarify.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

anything that is a printout need not be notorized, anything that is a b/w photocopy has to be notorized, and anything that is a true color copy need not be notorized either. 

as for spouse assessment, you submit everything that you can for the spouse as well, makes life easier


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> anything that is a printout need not be notorized, anything that is a b/w photocopy has to be notorized, and anything that is a true color copy need not be notorized either.
> 
> as for spouse assessment, you submit everything that you can for the spouse as well, makes life easier


Thanks again for a prompt response.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

fjamils said:


> thanks guys for the input... great moral support!!


"great moral support"....This is the real beauty of this forum!!


----------



## fjamils (Jan 24, 2012)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> "great moral support"....This is the real beauty of this forum!!


i have filed my application 175 online.. fingers crossed.. one more question i was hired when i was in my final semester of BCS and as i was going through my documents i found out that my hiring date is Aug 2004 and my graduation date is sep 2004... I hope thats not an issue anyone plz clarify:confused2:


----------



## dynamicmoodz (Oct 11, 2011)

fjamils said:


> i have filed my application 175 online.. fingers crossed.. one more question i was hired when i was in my final semester of BCS and as i was going through my documents i found out that my hiring date is Aug 2004 and my graduation date is sep 2004... I hope thats not an issue anyone plz clarify:confused2:


If you`ve worked as a full time employee before your graduation than that's not an issue.


----------



## fjamils (Jan 24, 2012)

dynamicmoodz said:


> If you`ve worked as a full time employee before your graduation than that's not an issue.


yes i did.. actually i did internship in the same company in june 2004 and they asked me if i can join them full time so i said yes cuz it was my last semester.. im still in the same organization its been more then 7 years now.


----------



## dynamicmoodz (Oct 11, 2011)

fjamils said:


> yes i did.. actually i did internship in the same company in june 2004 and they asked me if i can join them full time so i said yes cuz it was my last semester.. im still in the same organization its been more then 7 years now.


As long as your company is showing these dates on the official documents then its not an issue. I started my professional career two years before my graduation.


----------



## fjamils (Jan 24, 2012)

dynamicmoodz said:


> As long as your company is showing these dates on the official documents then its not an issue. I started my professional career two years before my graduation.


Thanks Brother!!


----------

